# Garbage disposal gasket placement



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

On Insinkerator Badger disposals which side do you guys place gasket on discharge elbow. Manufacturer claims to put gasket between elbow and disposal. I did it this way 30 years ago . Occasionally would see one leaking . Saw one where the gasket was slid over the discharge elbow first , then the 2 hole plate screwed over the top. This is the way I have installed every disposal for the last 30 years. I argued with a landlord today about it. He says you're doing it wrong. I then demonstrated both ways . My way you could not move or rotate elbow. Manufacturer recommended way you can move elbow and is not as tight . By placing gasket over the elbow the flange on the end keeps gasket from squeezing inside disposal and therefore it squeezes against the sides of the opening. At least this is the way I do it and have never had a callback or leak due to improper gasket location.
Was wondering if any of you all do the same thing . Apologies if topic has been covered in the past


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> On Insinkerator Badger disposals which side do you guys place gasket on discharge elbow. Manufacturer claims to put gasket between elbow and disposal. I did it this way 30 years ago . Occasionally would see one leaking . Saw one where the gasket was slid over the discharge elbow first , then the 2 hole plate screwed over the top. This is the way I have installed every disposal for the last 30 years. I argued with a landlord today about it. He says you're doing it wrong. I then demonstrated both ways . My way you could not move or rotate elbow. Manufacturer recommended way you can move elbow and is not as tight . By placing gasket over the elbow the flange on the end keeps gasket from squeezing inside disposal and therefore it squeezes against the sides of the opening. At least this is the way I do it and have never had a callback or leak due to improper gasket location.
> Was wondering if any of you all do the same thing . *Apologies if topic has been covered in the past*


HAHAHAHA! No, we have not yet argued about this esoteric facet of our job, thanks for bringing it up, let the mudslinging begin!!!

I do them the factory way but I will definitely look at the way you do it next time. I take out way more disposals than I put in.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i do it the way the manufacture says. the other way, could be an insurance problem.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Pictures are needed for those of us who rarely see that stuff.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> HAHAHAHA! No, we have not yet argued about this esoteric facet of our job, thanks for bringing it up, let the mudslinging begin!!!
> 
> I do them the factory way but I will definitely look at the way you do it next time. I take out way more disposals than I put in.



Yeah, me too- I take out way more then I install..

But when I do an install, which is prob 5+ a year, I follow the manufactures instructions, and I’ve never had any problems to this date with “Insinkerator/Badger”, which is what I supply and install. I haven’t had any problems or call backs that I can remember in the last 15 years.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

I also have done it both ways but have in the past couple of years started just slipping the gasket over the flange because it saves a few seconds. I have never had a leak either way. 
I have never read the manufacturers instructions to see how the gasket should be placed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I use to put the gasket on the inside until I had a back call.... on Christmas Day. I now put the gasket behind the flange. Never had a back call for a leaky disposal since.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

gasket between the ell and the disposal. I used to give it a coat of rector-seal to help a bit with any possible defects.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed hundreds of disposals and have always put the gasket between the disposal and the flange. Never an issue in 15+ years. There have been a few of a particular brand that I can't recall the name that had a gasket that encompassed the flange, then there are also the type that the flange goes inside a rubber boot looking part on the disposal and then a clamp, think those are the extra quiet ones that are also thicker bodied around the motor I guess with insulation or whatever.


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

I usually toss the factory gasket snd use a disposal gasket that has a groove that the flange portion slips into. When you tighten the flange it compressed everything water tight. But that’s with the less expensive disposals, Now I usually only install ISE’s with the vibration free factory spring clamp boot. It’s factory installed.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> gasket between the ell and the disposal. I used to give it a coat of rector-seal to help a bit with any possible defects.


I put dope on most if not all rubber tubular seals. I usually don't on the poly trap seals though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I put dope on most if not all rubber tubular seals. I usually don't on the poly trap seals though.


I always use dope on box store pop ups! No warranty! Never used it on a GD before.


----------



## SC Plumbing Repair (Dec 7, 2020)

OpenSights said:


> I always use dope on box store pop ups! No warranty! Never used it on a GD before.


I try not to use thread sealant on anything that does not require it, ( tubular traps, PVC union trap, washing machine hose connections, etc.) but if it is a box store pop-up you better believe it is getting doped. I don't plan on coming back!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I started to put a dab of silicone on the threads of lavatory pop-ups if it leaks.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

If the pop up assembly is plastic I coat the threads with Megaloc pipe dope. If you don't they almost always leak . 

Back to the gasket on the disposals. I used to stock the washer that encompassed the flanged part of the elbow back in the day, but wholesale houses won't stock and harder to find. I posted mainly to see if anyone else was doing similar assembly. I understand liability for not following manufacturers recommdations but does it matter if it leaks and was done to specs ? Plumber is still getting blamed . How much will it damage and how much of a liability does it amount to. A lawyer will laugh you out of his office for anything under 20 grand . In 33 years I have never been sued or reported to inspectors for any work I was associated with. Lucky to say the least. I work on my own by myself and can't stand call backs . Nobody to blame but me . I may not do things like the manufacturers want ,but I do what works and I believe this is a better way to do it. Now having said all this my advice to anyone else on here is , if you have been doing something a certain way and it works keep doing it that way . Don't do anything because I said it was a better way. Hell I am probably an idiot , but as long as I am making money I ain't changing a thing .


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> ........... if you have been doing something a certain way and it works keep doing it that way .....................


Car mechanics have a torque wrench, I have a sore hand and a worn pair of channellocks. Their wheels don't fall off and my faucets don't leak 

To each their own.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

Replaced a disposal and took pics today . 1st pic is the way manufacturer wants it done. 2nd pic is the way I prefer.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> Replaced a disposal and took pics today . 1st pic is the way manufacturer wants it done. 2nd pic is the way I prefer.
> ..............


Based on your pics I don't think I would prefer your method. You're relying on the side of that rubber washer making a seal and I see bumps cast into the plastic housing where you want the seal to seal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dontbitenails said:


> Replaced a disposal and took pics today . 1st pic is the way manufacturer wants it done. 2nd pic is the way I prefer.



Finally some pictures! 

I would do it the manufacturer's way because that's how it's done on 6,8,12,20" industrial pipes. 

It's the same principle as the tail piece adapter washer. Nut, Tail piece and washer and screw it to the kitchen basket.

Doing it like the second pic you are distorting the gasket and putting flange to flange contact. Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Dontbitenails (Oct 16, 2020)

It holds much tighter my way and never , I mean never seen one leak . Installed at least one a week for the last 33 years . 
I don't expect anyone to do it my way , just wanted to see if anyone else did it this way . I " believe " this a good way . Have seen them leak doing it the manufacturers way. I know I will only do it my way .


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

When you install the gasket in front of the flange it doesn’t stay there when you torque everything down. The flange pushes in front of the gasket and the rubber compresses and expands to fill the gap. 

That’s been my experience. That’s why I toss the cheap gasket that comes with it and use one of better quality. 

I can and have used the cheap gasket snd it does work......but I feel it’s the minimum standard. I work above minimum standards typically.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dontbitenails said:


> ...............I don't expect anyone to do it my way , just wanted to see if anyone else did it this way . ..........


I didn't say I wouldn't try it, just giving you my opinion based on the pictures.

I don't install disposals that often and certainly don't install many with that style of connection, only a couple. I will certainly look into it if I come across one like that though, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dontbitenails said:


> On Insinkerator Badger disposals which side do you guys place gasket on discharge elbow. Manufacturer claims to put gasket between elbow and disposal. I did it this way 30 years ago . Occasionally would see one leaking . Saw one where the gasket was slid over the discharge elbow first , then the 2 hole plate screwed over the top. This is the way I have installed every disposal for the last 30 years. I argued with a landlord today about it. He says you're doing it wrong. I then demonstrated both ways . My way you could not move or rotate elbow. Manufacturer recommended way you can move elbow and is not as tight . By placing gasket over the elbow the flange on the end keeps gasket from squeezing inside disposal and therefore it squeezes against the sides of the opening. At least this is the way I do it and have never had a callback or leak due to improper gasket location.
> Was wondering if any of you all do the same thing . Apologies if topic has been covered in the past


What gasket ????? Lololololololololo


----------



## Lee'sPlumbing (Jul 30, 2018)

Dontbitenails said:


> It holds much tighter my way and never , I mean never seen one leak . Installed at least one a week for the last 33 years .
> I don't expect anyone to do it my way , just wanted to see if anyone else did it this way . I " believe " this a good way . Have seen them leak doing it the manufacturers way. I know I will only do it my way .


I was taught to install it the factory way. One day I installed it your way. I noticed that it was A much tighter fit. Never had one leak from this connection- that I am aware of. Further, I kinda thought that it was similar to a tubular trap with the jam nuts and washers. Upon reading the replies, I believe I will switch back to the manufacture’s way. Someone else posted that is very similar to a flanged tailpiece with the top hat washer between the tailpiece and the basket strainer. That makes the most sense to me!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Lee'sPlumbing said:


> I was taught to install it the factory way. One day I installed it your way. I noticed that it was A much tighter fit. Never had one leak from this connection- that I am aware of. Further, I kinda thought that it was similar to a tubular trap with the jam nuts and washers. Upon reading the replies, I believe I will switch back to the manufacture’s way. Someone else posted that is very similar to a flanged tailpiece with the top hat washer between the tailpiece and the basket strainer. That makes the most sense to me!


I know people that don't use that top hat gasket between flanged tailpiece and basket strainer,where does that leave us at with the garbage disposal gasket question???lololoo


----------



## Sushison (Nov 24, 2013)

I’ve done it both ways. 
I’ve had leaks both ways.
I’ve even done it where I use plumbers putty as the first gasket, then the flange piece, then the gasket. 

i think it’s a better practice to go with manufactures (recommendation) instructions. But as long as it doesn’t leak, then no big deal.

For bigger 3/4HP GD I go with the manufactures installation.

plumb on my friend


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dropbled said:


> I follow the manufacturer's instructions and so far I have never had a problem.


you need to post a proper intro before you can post....follow this link..








GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

post an intro as requested & required or get banned.


Dropbled said:


> I follow the manufacturer's instructions and so far I have never had a problem.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Probably did thousands of them over 45 years and never remember having one leak doing it the manufactures way with it between the elbow and the disposer body.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Dontbitenails said:


> On Insinkerator Badger disposals which side do you guys place gasket on discharge elbow.


I slide the gasket over the elbow and then slide on the retainer plate thing. I've never had one leak, either right away or after some time, and I'm often the guy who replaces that same garb years later when it wears out.


----------



## loyeye1621 (Jul 19, 2021)

The gasket should line up with the front rear and each side of the disposal in order to be installed correctly.

One particular mistake people make when installing a new garbage disposer is sticking it onto the sink in an incorrect way. 
The first thing you want to do is position the food grinder on top of your sink, lining up its lip with the outside edge so that there are no gaps between sink and disposer lip. Place one hand on top of disposal towards drain (near farthest end) as a guide for installation and use other hand to hold from underneath near feed trap. Slowly lower hands towards each other until you hear a click or feel resistance indicating completion of seal.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

loyeye1621 said:


> The gasket should line up with the front rear and each side of the disposal in order to be installed correctly.
> 
> One particular mistake people make when installing a new garbage disposer is sticking it onto the sink in an incorrect way.
> The first thing you want to do is position the food grinder on top of your sink, lining up its lip with the outside edge so that there are no gaps between sink and disposer lip. Place one hand on top of disposal towards drain (near farthest end) as a guide for installation and use other hand to hold from underneath near feed trap. Slowly lower hands towards each other until you hear a click or feel resistance indicating completion of seal.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

enlargemen said:


> When buying something, you should not save money because it seems to me that it is better to spend a little more but get a quality product. Moreover, in today's market, there is a high level of competition, so people have a choice. When our company was looking for dumpsters for rent, we spent a lot of time trying to find a good company. The best one turned out to be it is an excellent company that has been working in this field for a long time. They provide voluminous containers, which are great for storing waste after construction.


I’ve heard bad things about that dumpster company. 

I’d stay far away from those guys.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve heard bad things about that dumpster company.
> 
> I’d stay far away from those guys.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Dontbitenails said:


> Replaced a disposal and took pics today . 1st pic is the way manufacturer wants it done. 2nd pic is the way I prefer.
> View attachment 126916
> 
> View attachment 126917


I can't believe a plumber would put a hard surface against another hard surface! What the heck?!

Would you spin on a 3/4" copper female adapter to a W/H nipple without teflon tape or pipe dope and expect it NOT to leak? Don't tell me one is a pressure line and one is a drainage line. Same principle: hard surface to hard surface needs a gasket of some sort. Even if it is only a drainage line.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> I can't believe a plumber would put a hard surface against another hard surface! What the heck?!
> 
> Would you spin on a 3/4" copper female adapter to a W/H nipple without teflon tape or pipe dope and expect it NOT to leak? Don't tell me one is a pressure line and one is a drainage line. Same principle: hard surface to hard surface needs a gasket of some sort. Even if it is only a drainage line.


I mostly agree but unions dont have gaskets


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> I can't believe a plumber would put a hard surface against another hard surface! What the heck?!
> 
> Would you spin on a 3/4" copper female adapter to a W/H nipple without teflon tape or pipe dope and expect it NOT to leak? Don't tell me one is a pressure line and one is a drainage line. Same principle: hard surface to hard surface needs a gasket of some sort. Even if it is only a drainage line.


The hard surface contact isn't making the seal. The rubber washer is squeezed by the galv plate and seals against the back of the lip on the eldow and squeezes out sealing against the body of the disposal.

Don't get me wrong, it ain't the correct way, I don't do it that way, but that's how it works and I've seen it done that way just fine.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> I mostly agree but unions dont have gaskets


And flare and compression…
We use lots of putty too it and put the rubber under the flange


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

There are two types of disposal gaskets. The type you get with the basic disposal is installed behind the flange of the tubular tailpiece and in front of the metal two bolt flange. The gasket gets compressed and seals the space. 

The other type disposal gasket has a recess for your tubular flange to insert into. The face of the tubular flange is also covered by the rubber. Then the entire assembly is compressed when it’s tightened.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shadyear said:


> I mostly agree but unions dont have gaskets



Ground joint unions are an exception. The two beveled surfaces fit perfectly together.


----------

